# DIY Cruise missile (incomplete)



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

http://www.interestingprojects.com/cruisemissile/

A DIY Cruise Missile
Watch me build one for under $5,000
Last Updated: 6 July, 2004

NEW! Project Diary updated 6 July 2004


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, thats what we need, a DIY cruise missile!

I can teach ya how to build a fission bomb for under $30,000 (Little Boy style)

Really, this isn't the information that should be spread!


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

"Isn't this site just a resource for terrorists?"
Why? I have no intention of publishing anything here that isn't available in one form or another from any number of other sources. I don't consider myself to be a particularly talented mechanical or software engineer and I'm sure that any serious terror group could do a much better job on their own by recruiting people with better skills than mine. The point of the project is to show that it's not rocket science we're talking about here.

The goal of this site is to educate the general public to the risk that such a low cost cruise missile could represent if they're not vigilant and aware. It might also make the public more favorably disposed towards providing the defense industry with the funding it needs to research and develop an effective countermeasure.

"A 10 kilogram warhead isn't going to do much in the way of damage"
Yes, thankfully this is true. Remember that the object of this project is not to provide a blueprint for would-be terrorists, simply to offer the proof that this type of craft is indeed a practical reality. However, for a more sobering perspective, Reuters reported earlier this year that just 1Kg (2.2lbs) of anthrax spores dispersed over a city of 10 million people could result in over 100,000 deaths, despite the use of antibiotics. Although the original story has been archived off most news sites, I found a copy in Google's cache

"How do we prevent terrorist from using this kind of stuff?"
The best way to counter this type of technology being assembled by terrorists within the borders of our own country(ies) is to educate the public as to just how possible it is. The price of freedom is vigilance and without the practical proof that it could be done, who would have believed that your new neighbor could be building a "terror weapon" in their garage? "

From their FAQ : http://www.interestingprojects.com/cruisemissile/faq.shtml

Sounds like a lot of BS. "Let's educate the public in order to stop terrorists from using public knowledge" Riiiiight... I can see the logic in that


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Let them try and build one, hopefully they will blow themselves up in the process. Perhaps a website with plans for a cruise missle that is guaranteed to explode on launch is a better idea.


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

Mod:
Pleasemove to Civilized Debate since trhis is the way the discussion is going
Paul


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

its a project, not a civilized debate...yet...


----------

